# Khalifa A City



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

So I have finally arrived. I'm in the Traders for the time being. It looks like accommodation and school is going to be fairly tricky.
I want to find somewhere not too far from the office and school.
The office is in the Mercedes garage on the 10th & 17th intersection. I have looked online at Khalifa city, anyone recommend it. 
My budget is going to be 150 to 160k. 
Until I find a permanent place, I might look at short term monthly apartments. Any advice on this. 
Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated

cheers

Geoff


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you need Tawtheeq?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What size and type of accomodation are you looking for?
Khalfa City A tends to have larger villas - either on their own or in small mini compounds.
Within 10 minutes of the Merc garage is Sas Al Nakhl village - we recently stayed there for 3 months in a company owned 3 bedroom bungalow - nice facilities within the compound Clubhouse, Pool, Gym, Spinneys etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------

